# Shar Pei puppy biting - help ?



## scott7saunders (May 20, 2012)

Hello,

We have a new Shar Pei puppy called Chops who is 7 weeks old. He is a lovely pooch however he is getting a little nippy and chomping at everything. What's the best & quickest way of stamping this out before it becomes a possible problem ?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

this is a perfectly normal thing for pups to do- and i think everyone on here will vouch that all puppies chew their owners unfortunately! 

What worked for us was that every time she mouthed us or touched us with her teeth at all, we'd go 'ow!!' and stop playing with her for a few minutes to let her calm down and realise it was unrewarding. If she continued to, or it got worse, she'd have a 'time out', and we'd put her in the utility room for thirty seconds (glass door adjoining the kitchen, which we live in). She soon realised mouthing wasn't a good thing. Also, kongs are brilliant for teaching that licking is rewarding and chewing is not- fill them with peanut butter and treats the puppy HAS to lick and manipulate the kong to get the treats- biting does not result in a reward so they learn that licking is good, and biting is not! The kong is also mentally stimulating


----------

